# Refrigerator Tripping GFI, is it safe?



## impius (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all...

I just purchased a used whirlpool regrigerator for my garage. It appears to be in fairly good condition except for the fact that it started tripping the GFI it is plugged into.

A little background:
I had the fridge plugged into the GFI all day with no problem. I then plugged in the christmas lights at night and the GFI started tripping. I unplugged all the lights and reset the GFI, now it trips immediately upon plugging in the fridge. It also trips other GFIs if I plug it into them using the extension chord.

So my question...I have a standard outlet that I can plug the fridge into but I am worried about the safety of the fridge. I have read on the internet that you typically should not plug refrigerators into GFI outlets so is that the whole problem? Is there anything I can do to ensure that the fridge is safe or test the safety of it? I have two children and want to be cautious. I dont know a lot about electricity. Thoughts? Ideas?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What happens when you plug it into a normal outlet?

DM


----------



## impius (Dec 19, 2010)

It runs fine in a standard outlet


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Then it's most likely going to be fine for the garage, and safe for the kiddies too.
There have been problems with GFCIs and fridges, compressors, etc.

DM


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm thinking that your compressor is about to fail. When the compressor (induction motor) winding insulation starts to break down it allows some electricity to "go to ground" thus tripping your GFCI. It will trip more and more often as the windings fail. If you use a standard grounded plug you should be safe if it were to completely fail. This won't help anything, but try uplugging it when it is running and plugging it right back in. You should hear a faint "tick". It should do this 3-4 tiimes before it actually starts. If it starts back up within 1 minute than your start windings are good.
I need to also say that it could be something else electrical such as the defrost component wiring shorting out causing the GFCI to activate. To verify this disconnect the power from the compressor (safely) and the unit onto a GFCI. Has it been bumped or jarred?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

as an appliance repair tech for over 20 years I've seen refrigerators trip GFCIs countless times, it does not neccessarily mean there is any problem with your refrig at all. I've even seen brand new refrigerators trip them, I hate to see refrigerators and washers on GFCIs, I can't even count the number of times I've run a service call for a dead washer only to find it plugged into a GFCI that had tripped.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would try replacing the GFI with another GFI. They go bad just like everything else. 
I've had my washer and basement refrigerator plugged into a GFI for 20 years and never had it trip.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point Ron, however, he DID also say


impius said:


> It also trips other GFIs if I plug it into them using the extension chord.


so it's likely not the problem.

But yes, it's never a question of IF something will fail, it's when.... nothing lasts forever.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Good point Ron, however, he DID also say
> so it's likely not the problem.
> 
> But yes, it's never a question of IF something will fail, it's when.... nothing lasts forever.
> ...


That would reinforce the defective GFI, not preclude it. So *anything* plugged into it trips it.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't understand Ron, so you think ALL of his GFCIs are bad???

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> I don't understand Ron, so you think ALL of his GFCIs are bad???
> 
> DM


So I should read all the words? 
Missed that part.
I'd check out each of the GFi's with one of those plug in devices that tells you if the GFI is wired correctly.
Maybe a bad or loose ground.
Or an actual issue with the refrigerator.
Ron


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I think basic 'Electricity 101' courses tell you the reasons not to plug appliances like refridgerators into GFCIs...home inspector courses sure do.
:no:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

ccarlisle said:


> I think basic 'Electricity 101' courses tell you the reasons not to plug appliances like refridgerators into GFCIs...home inspector courses sure do.
> :no:


Code requires all 120 volt receptacles in a commerical kitchen to be gfci protect.
Current code also requires all receptacles in a garage to be gfci protected without exceptions.

Regardless of what HI think the code requires it.

DM, you gave bad advice to the op about using a nongfci receptale!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, sorry, but an old fridge, plugged into a standard outlet has been just fine for decades....
How is that bad advice?

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

all major appliance manufacturers recommend NOT plugging refrigerators into GFCI outlets.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> all major appliance manufacturers recommend NOT plugging refrigerators into GFCI outlets.


That statement is not true.
I just pulled my new refrigerator manual, and all it states is that the outlet be, "properly grounded".
No mention that it has to be put in a GFI outlet and no admonition to keep it away. 
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What an interesting thread! Po)

Let's all play nice so no mean ol' moderator comes along and locks it!
Not to say anyone has said anything untoward yet, but I'm curious to see where this goes.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd just like a source from a universal statement. That's all I'm saying.
Ron


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

DangerMouse said:


> OK, sorry, but an old fridge, plugged into a standard outlet has been just fine for decades....
> How is that bad advice?
> 
> DM


Codes change, and current code requires every receptacle in a garage to be gfci protected.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure you may be correct, every NEW garage must have GFCIs.
However, my GRANDFATHER said it may not matter in this case.... -=chuckle=-
So...impius, is there an standard outlet in your garage? Or did you run a cord into the house?
impius' question was simply if it was a safe machine to be around his family or not because of the gfci tripping, let's not lose sight of that.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Yes, I'm sure you may be correct, every NEW garage must have GFCIs.
> However, my GRANDFATHER said it may not matter in this case.... -=chuckle=-
> So...impius, is there an standard outlet in your garage? Or did you run a cord into the house?
> impius' question was simply if it was a safe machine to be around his family or not because of the gfci tripping, let's not lose sight of that.
> ...


He would need to know if the wiring in the house had any conceptual issues.
Easy to check with a low cost device.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Being it's an older fridge, it likely COULD be starting down the road to the scrapyard, but if it works in a standard outlet, it's safe enough to use.
Your normal breaker or fuse will deal with any problems it may have. That's all I'm saying. That was basically his question.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Being it's an older fridge, it likely COULD be starting down the road to the scrapyard, but if it works in a standard outlet, it's safe enough to use.
> Your normal breaker or fuse will deal with any problems it may have. That's all I'm saying. That was basically his question.
> 
> DM


The OP needs to troubleshoot the issue. It was the Xmas lights that started the problem. Before that, the unit was plugged in and was fine. Now it's not. I would change the GFI and plug the unit in again. No lights. See the results. 
Other GFI issue, I would check the wiring. 
While we can speculate until ........
We can't do the legwork at the house.
Ron


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> That statement is not true.
> I just pulled my new refrigerator manual, and all it states is that the outlet be, "properly grounded".
> No mention that it has to be put in a GFI outlet and no admonition to keep it away.
> Ron


 I knew this thread would get a few people going.
I'm sure your owners manual will not tell you to not plug it into a GFCI outlet, I believe they call that covering your ass. but I'v been doing this long enough and I've talked to enough factory engineers as well as tech support to know they do not recommend you do it, and I will leave it at that


----------



## impius (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses...Seems like this is a highly contested subject.

I dont think it is a problem with the GFI, as I have tried it now in 4 different GFI outlets using dropchords and all of them trip instantly. Also, the house is only 1 year old and everything else seems to work perfectly. 

I currently have it plugged into my extra plugin for the garage door opener (standard -non gfi) and it is working with no problems. I have opened and closed the fridge several times and have lived to tell the tale. I may end up having an electrician come to check to make sure there is no danger to the kids, I just hate to do that since the fridge is probably only worth $50. 
I would never have even questioned the saftey had I never plugged into the GFI outlet.

Thanks again all, I would love to hear any other thoughts.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Amen to that hardwareman...this type of squabbling is typical in your exited States where, on one hand, you have time-tested, common-sense arguments (in this case, *don't* use a GFCI+fridge combination) and on the other, you have people mired in jurisidictional issues (NEC says this, IRC says that, my electrican says white, my dad says black ) - and in the middle, indecisive people. 

Populations have been conditioned so that the two will never meet; so what you get is 30+response threads to a simple question and - in some similar situations - this process mean a lot of money made by lawyers arguing the pros and cons - ad infinitum - on your and my nickel with a slim chance of resolution that would affect all of us. Instead of looking at the facts, logic is excluded and rules dreamt up to cover every eventuality.

Some would say this is the "dumbing down" of the population; are we all really trying just to be smarter than a fifth-grader? :whistling2:


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Code requires all 120 volt receptacles in a commerical kitchen to be gfci protect.


I'm glad I caught this... sorry in advance for hijacking thread

Last time I checked (which was not recently,) just countertop receptacles have to be GFCI in a residential kitchen. So does what you say apply to residential kitchens too?

Main reason I ask is because I just had an electrician come out to update all my receptacles from 2-prong. He installed a plain 120v/15a receptacle for my fridge.

I'm also adding receptacle to a junction box inside one of my cabinets, and am curious as to whether I need GFCI (assuming yes.)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

RedHelix said:


> I'm glad I caught this... sorry in advance for hijacking thread


Gee Red, I think your questions are pertinent to this thread and in no way hijack it. Po)

DM


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

RedHelix said:


> I'm glad I caught this... sorry in advance for hijacking thread
> 
> Last time I checked (which was not recently,) just countertop receptacles have to be GFCI in a residential kitchen. So does what you say apply to residential kitchens too?
> 
> ...


 
The commercial kitchen GFCI requirement does not apply to residential installation. There is no requirement that a residential refrigerator be connected to a GFCI. A GFCI requirement may come into play depending on where the refrigerator is located, but that has to do with location of the receptacle and nothing to do with the appliance itself.

If the fridge in question is located in a garage, code requires the receptacle be GFCI-protected because the garage is a wet/damp location. Perhaps I missed it in the thread, but I see the OP has tried several different GFCI receptacles and keeps getting a trip. I'm assuming these are GFCI receptacles, not standard receptacles wired to a GFCI breaker. That may (or may not) make a difference.

All of that being said, I generally dislike the idea of placing a fridge or freezer on a GFCI. I've seen them nuisance trip many times and leave a homeowner with a box of rotting food. Also, if your fridge receptacle is behind the appliance, resetting the GFCI can be a pain. The notion that commercial kitchens get along fine with GFCI-protected refrigerators is offset by the fact that in a commercial kitchen, a tripped GFCI is much more likely to be noticed quickly than in a residential environment where there homeowner may not even be home for several days.

Regarding the in-cabinet receptacle, what is the intended load for this device? Depending on what you are doing, you may need a new circuit instead of tapping into an existing branch.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Man, I'm really enjoying his thread. Po) Mucho bueno info...
Red: So many variables are involved too, such as whether the cabinet outlet will be within "X" amount of distance from a water source, right guys? Being as this is a kitchen (right? kitchen?) it should be 20 amps, not 15, right?
MY newly wired kitchen required 20 amp, 2 separate circuits minimum and GFCIs on each side of the sink to pass inspection. This made MY fridge both on a GFCI protected circuit as well as being 20 amps. No problems.... yet..... 5 yr. old fridge..... we'll see, I guess.

DM


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Man, I'm really enjoying his thread. Po) Mucho bueno info...
> Red: So many variables are involved too, such as whether the cabinet outlet will be within "X" amount of distance from a water source, right guys? Being as this is a kitchen (right? kitchen?) it should be 20 amps, not 15, right?
> MY newly wired kitchen required 20 amp, 2 separate circuits minimum and GFCIs on each side of the sink to pass inspection. This made MY fridge both on a GFCI protected circuit as well as being 20 amps. No problems.... yet..... 5 yr. old fridge..... we'll see, I guess.
> 
> DM


Red stated that the refrigerator receptacle was 120v/15a, which doesn't speak to the rating of the circuit itself. It could be a 20A circuit with a 15A duplex receptacle, which is permissible for residential wiring, as long as there is more than one receptacle on the branch; a duplex receptacle technically counts as two receptacles.

My kitchen has two 20a circuits with GFCI protection for small appliances, and a dedicated 20a circuit just for the fridge. The dedicated fridge circuit is not a requirement, but I do find it handy.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Curious as to the wiring protocol for a refrigerator with water and ice supply behind it. The outlet will be within the GFI code requirement for water.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good question, Ron....

DM


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Ron6519 said:


> Curious as to the wiring protocol for a refrigerator with water and ice supply behind it. The outlet will be within the GFI code requirement for water.
> Ron


The only code related to water and gfci receptacle are for laundry room sinks and washer.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Just finished wiring my cabin. electric inspector told me to put fridge on its own 20 amp non gfi circuit. I have no idea if it is required by code I just said yes sir. My experience with gfi's is that a 20 amp gfi trips more often and with less of a load than a without one. Have no idea why but my compressor will trip a 20 amp gfi all day long but will not trip on a regular 20 amp circuit.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My new fridge (2 yrs old) also just requires a grounded outlet
It does suggest, but not require a dedicated circuit
It does not warn against or require a GFCI...no mention
Since I have room it is on its own 15a circuit - non-GFCI


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jbfan said:


> The only code related to water and gfci receptacle are for laundry room sinks and washer.


So there are no codes for kitchen sinks.
Bathroom sinks? 
I do not think so.
Ron


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Ron6519 said:


> So there are no codes for kitchen sinks.
> Bathroom sinks?
> I do not think so.
> Ron


The code does not say anything about sinks except in the laundry room.
All countertop receptacles in a kitchen require gfci protection.


----------

